# Magic Forest (Fairy tale inspired) game score



## Michal Smorawinski (Sep 26, 2013)

*Magic Forest (Fairy tale inspired) game score*

My new orchestral with some nice for Fairy Tale game  Check this out brothers! Will apreciate any comment, opinion.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F112604418&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Daniel White Music (Sep 26, 2013)

O-o-oh, that's nice! The primary motif of the piece is great, works so well with the style. That build at 1:03, wow.

I think my only criticism would be that the female vocal at 1:55 sounds a bit awkward to me. Unexpected, but that could be a good thing, just my personal preference.

Great work!


----------



## Michal Smorawinski (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you Daniel!  I will think about the voice you said.


----------



## peksi (Oct 4, 2013)

Liked your piece brother Michel!  Also liked many of your songs and really loved the developing part of Music Box! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Michal Smorawinski (Oct 14, 2013)

Many thanks Peksi ! )


----------



## zacnelson (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello again Michael! I was just listening to your action dubstep track and then this one came on soundcloud next which I really really enjoyed. So I guessed you would have posted it on VI-C at some point so I found the thread just to let you know `Great job!!'

One thing I especially appreciated was the un-quantised playing


----------



## TeroV (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a great little piece and I enjoyed it very much. The ending is especially ingenious. I also appreciated the unquantised playing.

At 0:54, the string melody could have a bit faster attacks to make the phrase smoother.

At 1:10, I would have preferred a bit more conservative crescendo-diminuendo effects in the children's choir to make room for the melody and to make the sound more realistic from a choir's point of view.


----------

